# BMW X5 FAULT CODES



## JAY workshop (3 mo ago)

Have an BMW X5 2006 modle
Client complaing cluster issue indicator not indicating on cluster. Ran diagnostic with following codes
BD IKE Elec braking force
BE IKE Internal fault in light mode
CE IKE Outside Temp switch
C7 IKE Tank Sensor 1 fuel pump side
We have had the cluster tested and not finding any faults there.


----------

